# Renting tlc car in NY that had no insurance



## 1013ny (Feb 23, 2016)

Renting TLC car, got stopped in Nassau county Long Island for speeding, got hit with 4 tickets but the major one was CAR WAS NOT INSURED the car that I rent had insurance lapse in middle of December I got stopped in January the ticket is under my license while the car is a rental and the TLC insurance is under a corporate name the guy I rent from has about 20 cars he rents out and puts the insurance under a corporation he does not add drivers to the policy, now I know driving uninsured vehicle in NY will get a 1 year suspension of your license but my question is since I rent the car for work and the fh1 insurance paper in the car stated the insurance expiration date was 3/2016 so that's what I went by obviously I was unaware my court date is coming up on the 3rd of March waiting to hear back from my lawyer tomorrow has anyone ever experienced anything like this


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Get a lawyer


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Your run on sentence style of writing is hard to read.


----------



## Drive2bFree (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, you definitely need to speak to a lawyer. In NYC, your name must be listed on the declarations page before you're legally allowed to drive for any base, including uber.maybe that owner wanted to see if you'd last long before he put you on the policy. 

I have a corporation also and thought I could just switch drivers in and out and between cars. Nope. In my case, each car must have named drivers. It's a pain, but that's the way it is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1013ny said:


> Renting TLC car, got stopped in Nassau county Long Island for speeding, got hit with 4 tickets but the major one was CAR WAS NOT INSURED the car that I rent had insurance lapse in middle of December I got stopped in January the ticket is under my license while the car is a rental and the TLC insurance is under a corporate name the guy I rent from has about 20 cars he rents out and puts the insurance under a corporation he does not add drivers to the policy, now I know driving uninsured vehicle in NY will get a 1 year suspension of your license but my question is since I rent the car for work and the fh1 insurance paper in the car stated the insurance expiration date was 3/2016 so that's what I went by obviously I was unaware my court date is coming up on the 3rd of March waiting to hear back from my lawyer tomorrow has anyone ever experienced anything like this


Just came across this Thread. "He rents out and puts the insurance under a corporation he does not add drivers to the policy". In my 15 years of "for hire" driving I've never heard of any insurance company giving a blanket approval for any and all drivers. You must list any and all drivers for each vehicle. Sounds like a little bit of insurance fraud. Owner of the vehicle should be responsible for keeping vehicle properly insured. You as a driver are only responsible for showing proof of insurance. Probably cost you 1/2 day in court, but you have, what you thought was proof of current insurance. No wrong doing on your part. Keep us posted. Good luck!


----------

